# Lets try these bear again



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

Just got these done.Hope you like them .


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

very cool...nice job.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

them bears look great i like there expressions with the ears back on the one and the ears forward on the other. did you mount them up trapper?


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

who mounted? they do great work.


----------



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes I mounted them myself thanks for the replies.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

so whats up in the tree? lol a beehive? a pine/red squirrel?


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

r.rase78 said:


> so whats up in the tree? lol a beehive? a pine/red squirrel?


Osama's #2??????


----------



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

Well,the guy was not sure what he wanted up there.But he came and picked it up yesterday and it is gonna be a small porcupine.Should be fun to mount up.It will be a first for me.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

that would be cool. you should put a bunch of them wood pellet porky droppings under the tree. cuz im sure them bears would b scarein the crap out of him.


----------

